#  >  > Living And Legal Affairs In Thailand >  >  > Living In Thailand Forum >  >  Affordable town to live in.

## phinik

I will be retiring to Thailand in a few months and I'm concerned about having a decent standard of living.  I'm sure BKK or Pattaya would be too expensive.  I am in my late 60's and alone with a pension of 50,000 thb per month.

I have been to many parts of the country, but not sure where the cost of living would allow me to have an enjoyable retirement, and be close to medical facilities.  I thought of Ubon, but looking for other ideas.

Thanks for any replies.

----------


## Necron99

Prachuap Kiri Kahn.

----------


## cyrille

Chiang Mai is certainly not cheap these days but has pretty good medical facilities, and you'd live on 50k easily with some to spare.

Just a question of what balance you want, really.

CM has certainly become popular with the...err...less sexpat inclined retiree. Even quite a few farang couples go for it, which you don't see a lot of in Pattaya

Few people would want to retire in BKK, surely.

----------


## buriramboy

As long as you don't spend your time in bars and whoring and have adequate medical insurance 50k baht a month is more than enough to live in Pattaya if you were just writing Pattaya off because of perceived cost.

----------


## cyrille

> As long as you don't spend your time in bars and whoring and have adequate medical insurance 50k baht a month is more than enough to live in Pattaya


That is also true.

----------


## david44

Depends what you like

Hot Trang Songhkhla, Cha Am
Cool Nan,Chinag Rai Mae Sai all evrey handy for visa runs
If you have amarriage or retirement,business visa WP not an issue 

There are many housing options in your budget

If you do not need Western lifestyle there are many nice places Chumphon,Mae Sariang,Mae Sodt,Sukothai,Nakhon S Thamarrat

Cities and island resorts will of course have amenities,foreign luxuries and more health facilities.As Cy suggest C Mai has become more expensive but still a good choice.

If you are in good health,travel around see what suits you,its easy to rent a condo for a month anywhere from 3k up north to 30k in BKK,Phuket etc

For me with a Thai wife who can also drive I chose a location 

Quiet
Can do a shopping,visa run before breakfast if I want need to 
A certain acces to imported food with ut the big city pollution,noise,traffic

One factor for those with respiratory problems Air Quality in C mai basin is poor during annual illegal burning season,this is not whaether but a man made hazard.

I love the city probably my second favourite if I lived there I'd travel away during that March-April smoky spell.

Cham Am is a bit tacky but nothing like Pattaya f you want expat seaside cheaper than Hua Hin or Phuket.

For Securrity reaons I'd avoid deep south beyond Haad Yai where for many reasons there are problems,similarly inner urabn areas.

Good luck there is something for everone and if you like cool a fire in the winter and fresh air Phu Chi Fa Pa Tang areas east of C rai city ,or N of Mae Hong Song

----------


## david44

> Prachuap Kiri Kahn.


I don't like seaside but a good pick and on the train line so easy to go Bangkok or even malaysia on a sleeper

----------


## Pragmatic

Anywhere within 100 km of Korat, but not city centre. It's central for travel north and south with the good cheap government Suranaree Military hospital. Personally I find the city centre a driving nightmare but it has good tuk tuk services.

----------


## somtamslap

Heed David's rare moment of coherency. It's good.

----------


## Drainpipe

On B50K you can live anywhere in Thailand, that is a decent sum

obviously some places (Chiang Mai, Pattaya etc) are more expensive than others, but even there you can find decent rentals; food costs and other day to day costs tend to be around the same wherever

----------


## david44

Agree,however if your over 60 and paying local western standard health insurance to cover all eventualities cancer,repatriation that's big chunk gone.
Of course if you live in the sticks 30 baht Dr and local hospital is where you'll end up unless helicopter evacuation level of cover.

Although I rarely go into town on motorcycle or bike the greatest thing to increase life expectancy in addition to obvious smoke drink lifestyle stuff

Is eat like monks veggies in the morning,Keep off rds even in 4x4 during the 'Happy hrs around" dusk here. A good women and Quality grog homemade or from over the duty free,too much Lhao Khao and you could end up like me or in the a remedial home for theYadong'ed in an asylum called croydon London.

The other factor if unattached single ladies will appear to help you spend, the only deterrent is like other folks dogs barking is have your own on call.Many find marriage is the least headache of course selection like location is key.

----------


## VocalNeal

The most important thing is friends. So you have to look inside and decide what you want to do with your time. 

If you are writing a book etc you'll need somewhere inspiring  If not, you need to be close to things you enjoy. 

If you enjoy walking Bangkok is out except for the Hash House Harriers who meet 3 or 4 times a week. 

Fishing? Bowling? R/C aircraft? etc. you need to be close to some mates. 

If you are a loner then I guess anywhere would do.

----------


## beerlaodrinker

If I were to live in rural Thailand udon Thani or Khon kean would work for me I reckon, still relatively cheap in issan, I'm visiting udon now as it happens, spent the arvo lying around the hotels swimming pool drinking Leo,

----------


## jamescollister

Lots of places, Ubons my nearest city, good farang click, but not too many, cheap taxis, farang food etc. Housing may be a problem, not a lot around in the center. Few good hospitals, all you need, even has a new girlie bar strip.
Some good cheap hotels, best to try for a month or so before committing, other places in the area, just have a look around.
Wrongway and Njoy bars are a place to start, friendly farangs who live here, usually happy to help a new arrival. Jim

----------


## Thormaturge

Sorry to read you are alone at 60.  Do you know people here?  Thai/Americans?  Having friends who can be trusted is vital and if you are alone there are a lot of undesirable people who will want to be your friend.

----------


## Rural Surin

> Prachuap Kiri Kahn.


 
...or the mountain jungle of Mae Hong Son.

----------


## Gravesend Dave

> I will be retiring to Thailand in a few months and I'm concerned about having a decent standard of living.  I'm sure BKK or Pattaya would be too expensive.  I am in my late 60's and alone with a pension of 50,000 thb per month.
> 
> I have been to many parts of the country, but not sure where the cost of living would allow me to have an enjoyable retirement, and be close to medical facilities.  I thought of Ubon, but looking for other ideas.
> 
> Thanks for any replies.


What was the deciding factor that made you chose Thailand

Thormature post is one I would be seriously thinking about.

Good luck with it anyway

----------


## VocalNeal

Jim,

I am going to regret this but what happened to the river trip?

----------


## jamescollister

> Jim,
> 
> I am going to regret this but what happened to the river trip?


Money,  no canoes, hopefully this year, but poor rubber prices, growing kids, I PAD or boat, kids win.
Hopefully this year after the rains, fingers crossed, but who knows.
You have a 2 man kayak/canoe, come on up and we can set off.

Was thinking of you when I saw the plastic boat man last year in Ubon, one man kayak, delivered 12,000 Baht, no 2 man ones.

Will PM  you if/when I find a boat, but welcome to come up anytime to have a recon, plenty of space. Don't get many visitors. Jim

----------


## Camel Toe

Suratthani.  Not a real happening town but it's location makes it a hub of many destinations.  A simple formula is tourists = expensive.  It's the embarkadero for the islands, tourists come but they never stay for more than a day or so.  So they don't affect rent values.  If you ever decide to go there PM me and I'll hook you up with some farang locals .. if they're still there.

----------


## david44

of course on a low budget asylum in S embassy ,sleep in a moanstery etc

----------


## Bogon

> Heed David's rare moment of coherency. It's good.


Reckon someone as got hold of his password?

Will inform the mods that his account has been compromised. :Smile:

----------


## Camel Toe

> Are you sure that you want to leave with the monkeys at undevelopped province ?


Yes, under-veloped is for me.  And yes, I do like Siemens.

----------


## cyrille

> Yes, under-veloped is for me. And yes, I do like Siemens.


On the Tramadol again, jonny?  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## Camel Toe

God I wish!

----------


## david44

> with 50000 you can live anywhere but anywhere far from Bkk is stupid if you have to flight out of the country sometimes.
> 
> Chonburi but not patatya or 15 kms from pattaya at least is the easiest place to leave.
> 
> Are you sure that you want to leave with the monkeys at undevelopped province ?
> 
> Life is so boring everywhere when you know that you can be as quiet but 30 kms from a big city where you can find any western food and activity you want, even it is just few times a year.


We want to " leave with the monkeys" and escape boorish paTAT racists from undeveloppburi

Ape leafing Honor Jetplane




In the land of the one eyed dinosaurs
"Douyouthinkthesaurus ?"

----------


## david44

Lopburi's a nice inland town a couple of hrs N of Bangkok good links and'll be the coast when sea level rises 4m so grankids can jetski.

Major benefit of escaping sewers is there a less foul mouthed rats.While many fine fellows survive anywhere and retain their integrity some yield to xenophobia,like those Klingon bludgers take our dogs and dictionaries

Often lack of opportunity or education and broadening their horizons meeting folks from all continents completes them,enriches agerman baker ,a Lao gf a viet chef a flippa maid Oz and American mates and of course our host.

Yet others come across a tad dissapated and disappointed, failures a back home,decreases virility,closet bigotry amplified by readily available jejune grog and girls.
Of course strict curfews cold showers in the DH and they can join me on Thanon Rehillbillynation

----------


## Phuketrichard

with that amount even phuket can be done ( i live here on that for 2 of us)
Many people moving up to Prachup Khiri an it is nice but for me i prefer the Andaman sea rather than the bay.

Of course if your not into the beach , Chiang Rai would be my choice.

----------


## terry57

Before one picks a town one must know exactly what he expects in far as day to day living goes.

So many spots in Thailand to chose from.

If one don't chase whores or drink a lot one can live for piss all virtually anywhere. 

Even Bangkok is cheap if not doing the above. 

My self prefers to go with the seasons, in April May Thailand is not the place to be.

----------


## Camel Toe

Paying a lot for rent is something that should only thrash you upon arrival+.  Somehow I always find cool places for cheap.  It usually takes less than a month.  Sometimes less than a week.  Your sociability has a lot to do with it.  Shy folks pay more  :rofl:

----------


## Rocksteady

Go East Young Man.  Can find great local colour and prices in the towns/cities but within stiking distance of all mod cons and medical care in Pattas

I recommend Sriracha where you will find a community of expats the same age with a wealth of experience to draw upon

----------


## crepitas

Goodonya mate lots of good advice for sure..
Have you considered playing "adventure" tourist for months or years?
must be a million idyllic locations in Thailand which TDers may or may not have discovered?
Think of the  opportunities ,people you may meet,places you could discover.. etc etc?
Could rent or buy a vehicle and the world (Thailand) is your oyster?
No worries ....60 is young compared to some of us...lol
Once had to spend a week in a backpacker in Perth..thought would be boring...bloody good fun with all those 20 somethings..makes ya feel young!!

----------


## crepitas

lol..re the ladies:
Okay there is gold, iron pyrite and pot metal....some of us have found gold some not..they are not evil sirens ....just wanting security for themselves and theirs..not unreasonable since most western ladies are much the same but weigh more.
Just keep ya hand on ya holiday money....so many beautiful young things..tis a dilemma....lol

----------


## crepitas

a little story: 
a few years back we used to receive visits from a Swedish guy and his wife:
Always brought a six pack plus and would sit drinking telling me of his late wife  ( Swedish) Apparently he was long distance truck driver in Sweden.....his Thai wife was no oil painting and she was his "procurer" for pretty young things and seemed to accept it.
Poor sod was almost in tears after a few beers..he and his wife wondered why I did not have multiple Mia Nois......
My wife fed them and and played the hostess..
...some really sad stories out there...not received any visits for a couple of years now......who knows?

----------


## phinik

Thanks for all of your replies.  Great to hear that I shouldn't have money problems.  I will try 3 or 4 places a month each, and I'm leaning towards Cha-Am.  Hope I can find affordable health insurance.

----------


## david44

Virtually no local firms will take new business over 60
Banks over come on useless PA and life insurance
BUPA and top notch folks like Zurich AXA will not issue if your permanetly here

Even at 10-15k a month nearly all have huge excesses and wont cover long term treatment of major expensive therapy like heart dialysis etc.

This a long complex issue deoends on biography risk aversion.
If you are solvent and able to lock cash away $50 or UK£30 should cover any eventuality such a sum banked locally can also if untouched easily meet retirement visa currently 800k or £16 $25k level.

tv the serious channel has many post sfrom insurers users etc.
The reality is if fit now is lifestyle,location doesnt matter how much cover you buy if best local hospital is poor (as may be in rural areas,not Cha Am 
after Bangkok Hua Hin probably best Thailnd can offer.
Some think they can just hop home,even if fit to fly you may find as anon resident treatment is not free and neither holiday or Thai cover will pay.

This needs careful consideration while in good health,Anothe rissue is good dental policy and choice of physician.

Drs
Most surgeons and specialists can function in English and admn in private hospitals like McCormick,Bumrungrud etc

I am lucky there are 2 very good English speaking Docs in my relatively wealthy nearest town.Some hospitals have their own cover but even if plicy in English may find it is only for locals or double pricing.Dull but important stuff.
Good luck Cha Am is a jolly little seaside place and many facilities for foregners bit hot and busy down south for me but ven runninga fridge tv and aircon will be cheap and negligible expense.

----------


## david44

Correction I meant of course BUPA uk etc,they do operate here but hard and costly to get unlimted,comprehensive cover over 60,some firmw will take at age 60 problem is they'll not only refuse to renew at 65-70 not cover existing or their determination of pre existing and of course premiums rocket.

Ask before you leave if any local broker will cover you permanently overseas.

----------


## Seekingasylum

I'm sorry to rain on your parade but full cover of a decent sort providing care in a private hospital for a chap of your age on an annual basis might be had for a premium of circa £3,000 at a minimum. And even at that rate there would likely be a cap on cover on any one claim. Accident cover is fine for broken bits but if you develop complications and require a lengthy stay in hospital with multiple surgery then you will be paying a supplement. No quibble cover with realistic caps from a decent insurer would be in the region of £5,000 a year. 
If you are in fine fettle or can self medicate safely for an existing condition which is stable and causes you no real concern then you may find it better to just take out accident insurance for those unforeseen events. Paying out of your pocket for minor ailments as you go along might well be better value.

As regards venue, Pattaya can be quite good value since there is more competition there looking to service the tourists. Quite a few grunters too so you wouldn't be lost for a bit of company either. Much cheaper than Bangkok. Cha-am is really for the Thai and even deader than Hua Hin which is great for a few days but beyond that, forget it unless you are looking for the Thai equivalent to Bognor or Worthing.

Incidentally, at your age you would not be required to demonstrate any resident status to qualify for NHS treatment should you elect to return for treatment.

----------


## david44

"at your age you would not be required to demonstrate any resident status to qualify for NHS " has the law changed then I though it was only for over state pension age ?

----------


## david44

I agree with the gent who has abetter handle on the current costs.
You may be lucky in that the baht may fall vis a vis your pension/income but it can go the other way.Depsite all the problems here the baht is a lot stronger than when I came in mid 70s.Any UK state pension will be frozen,if you have a good index linked pension rental income etc you can offset the risk.

f deteremined to settle while not working perhaps buying a 2nd condo can be a route to cashflow

----------


## chazz14

Re: hospital insurance. I am retired in Thailand and took out a Cigna Expat policy which cover all hospital visit incl. cancer care. I'm 57 and pay GBP100 per month. You can vary the excess by paying less/more. Google: Cigna Expat insurance.

I got a call from the UK within about 4 hours - customer service was excellent...

----------


## neemo

> Thanks for all of your replies. Great to hear that I shouldn't have money problems. I will try 3 or 4 places a month each, and I'm leaning towards Cha-Am. *Hope I can find affordable health insurance*.


Well, this last bit of info changes everything.
If you need to pay for private health insurance out of the 50k, your plan becomes unfeasible, you won't have much change left.

----------


## neemo

> ...
> Incidentally, at your age you would not be required to demonstrate any resident status to qualify for NHS treatment should you elect to return for treatment.


The guy hails from Las Vegas, this is no good for him.

----------


## flashbang

It sucks paying out loads of dosh just in case you get cancer or some shit. I would just take it on the chin and if you die, you fucking die, innit. No probs bro just come back in the next life and fuck loads of mint birds and shit.

INNIT.

----------


## jamescollister

> It sucks paying out loads of dosh just in case you get cancer or some shit. I would just take it on the chin and if you die, you fucking die, innit. No probs bro just come back in the next life and fuck loads of mint birds and shit.
> 
> INNIT.


Inclined to agree, gave up on medical/health insurance for me, wife and kids have BUPA, but I just have accident cover.
Come off the bike, they can fix you up, if you live, get a killer disease, enjoyable life's probably over anyway. Jim

----------


## david44

Agree Jim I GUESS IT DEPENDS IF YOUR DEPENDENTS GET YOUR PENSION MAYBE

----------


## jamescollister

> Agree Jim I GUESS IT DEPENDS IF YOUR DEPENDENTS GET YOUR PENSION MAYBE


No pension for me, I go family has the farm, not enough, wife goes back to OZ and gets a job. Jim

----------


## charleyboy

If you do come to Cha-am, send me a PM and we can meet up.
Lived here for 12 years and it's not as bad as some would have you believe!

----------


## Drainpipe

I suppose if you are near enough to the sea to get cooling breezes, it would be nice

----------


## Exit Strategy

Thinking if you will be on non-imm retirement visa and need to go out of country every 3 months, want budget option, easy life and havent otherwise decided, small border towns like Nong Khai (and Udon Thani is not far either, good option too) or Mukdahan are inexpensive.

Chiang Rai is nice little city with beautiful countryside and not far from Burma day trip.

If you want some level of western lifestyle, then Pattaya is actually inexpensive, much more than Bangkok, condos are expensive but if you live like a local lower middle class in Nirun condo etc. like half of low lower middle class foreigners do (with much much lesser budget you have), then you'll have plenty of money for kebabs. If you spend half of that 50k you can get studio with seaview in Jomtien, which is nice don't you think? And you could walk on the beach. Pattaya also has medical facilities and other services for 50+ aged western people. Same for Hua Hin, but it's much more expensive.

Safe bet: Pattaya. 
Adventure/low budget: Above and other mentioned in this thread

And there is Bupa in Thailand, I know because I have it and family has it. Locally bought insurance is in any case better, you get to good hospitals which are very good in Thailand, but overhead is lower.

----------


## neverdie

> Lopburi's a nice inland town a couple of hrs N of Bangkok good links and'll be the coast when sea level rises 4m so grankids can jetski.
> 
> Major benefit of escaping sewers is there a less foul mouthed rats.While many fine fellows survive anywhere and retain their integrity some yield to xenophobia,like those Klingon bludgers take our dogs and dictionaries
> 
> Often lack of opportunity or education and broadening their horizons meeting folks from all continents completes them,enriches agerman baker ,a Lao gf a viet chef a flippa maid Oz and American mates and of course our host.
> 
> Yet others come across a tad dissapated and disappointed, failures a back home,decreases virility,closet bigotry amplified by readily available jejune grog and girls.
> Of course strict curfews cold showers in the DH and they can join me on Thanon Rehillbillynation


The great great grand kids will be too old to Jet Ski when the ocean levels rise 4 metres.......but don't let that fact stand in the way of all your skilful planning . ::chitown::

----------


## cyrille

> If you spend half of that 50k you can get studio with seaview in Jomtien, which is nice don't you think?


The appeal of Jomtien has always escaped me.

I was there a couple of years ago. It was raining, admittedly not the best weather to assess the place in, but the whole area looked like a shanty town or some grotty favela.

Still, I suppose from a couple of hundred feet up it might be OK.

----------


## Stumpy

> Thanks for all of your replies.  Great to hear that I shouldn't have money problems.  I will try 3 or 4 places a month each, and I'm leaning towards Cha-Am.  Hope I can find affordable health insurance.


Phinik,
Some good suggestions in this thread and hopefully you are pretty outgoing and energetic. Do as you mentioned above. Go live in the different areas. However 1 month at a time is not long enough. Each move will take you a month to get the basic lay of the land, scope out good places to hang out, acquire food you want etc. 3 months per move is the bare minimum IMHO. I speak from experience. 

Your need for affordable medical care nearby is a bit of a wild card. I have a question for you; Do you have an ongoing medical situation that requires you to be nearby a hospital or are you carrying the "U.S. brain washing need medical care fear thing" that nearly all Americans 50 and up do?

In the end there are so many personal questions you need to ask yourself before you even board a plane to "Retire" here. Its bigger than "Affordable Medical". 

Now if you are coming over to hang for about a year or so, that's an entirely different plan.

Good Luck.

----------


## Camel Toe

> Originally Posted by Exit Strategy
> 
>  If you spend half of that 50k you can get studio with seaview in Jomtien, which is nice don't you think?
> 
> 
> The appeal of Jomtien has always escaped me.
> 
> I was there a couple of years ago. It was raining, admittedly not the best weather to assess the place in, but the whole area looked like a shanty town or some grotty favela.
> 
> Still, I suppose from a couple of hundred feet up it might be OK.


Could it be that you're anal?  Nah, impossible!

----------


## Ratchaburi

> Originally Posted by cyrille
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Originally Posted by Exit Strategy
> ...


Or maybe yes, about cyrille. 
JPPR2 has good advice, look around & stay as long as you not happy with the area.
I live in Ratchaburi 1 hour from Bangkok, 1 hour from ChaAm 1 hour from Kanchanaburi, I'm happy & that why a lot of people from Bangkok, are moving here. :Smile:

----------


## cyrille

I don't expect a serial sadista like camel toe to take issue with me on my _specific_ points about Jomtien. He probably hasn't even been there.

But couldn't you at least either _try_ to do so or just let my dimwitted stalker's comments slide?

Glad you like Ratchaburi.

----------


## Ratchaburi

Where do you live in Thailand Cyrille   :Smile: 
We know you don't like Jomptien  eh   :Confused:

----------


## navynine

Chantaburi, beaches/ hospitals/ great places to see half the price of towns with a lot of farungs

----------


## cyrille

> Where do you live in Thailand Cyrille  
> We know you don't like Jomptien eh


I live in Chiang Mai, Ratchaburi.

And I've commented on it earlier in the thread.

And no, I don't like 'Jomptien'.

Very perceptive of you and the church mouse to have gleaned that from my post, I must say.

Anything else?

----------


## Ratchaburi

> Originally Posted by Ratchaburi
> 
> Where do you live in Thailand Cyrille  
> We know you don't like Jomptien eh
> 
> 
> I live in Chiang Mai, Ratchaburi.
> 
> And I've commented on it earlier in the thread.
> ...


OK you live in Chang Mai, I have been there twice & I found it not what people say it is.

Green & lush (fvck off ) Dry as all of thailand at this time of year, are they burning the rice feilds & the forest now   :mid:

----------


## cyrille

> Dry as all of thailand at this time of year, are they burning the rice feilds & the forest now


You're clearly clued up.

Great summary of Chiang Mai in rainy season.

The burning is always at its worst when it's tipping it down with rain.  :Sad:

----------


## Camel Toe

> I don't expect a serial sadista like camel toe to take issue with me on my _specific_ points about Jomtien. He probably hasn't even been there.
> 
> But couldn't you at least either _try_ to do so or just let my dimwitted stalker's comments slide?


Right, I haven't been there but I've been to a lot of .... what did you call it, shanty towns?  Awful places, poor people are everywhere, sometimes they ask you for things.  And look!  I'm a dimwitted stalker!  God I adore labels, they're sooo 50s.

Here's what I did right and wrong when I arrived to Thailand:

Right .. 
I got out of BKK as quickly as I could.
I had a gig lined up in Suratthani before I left Korea.
I worked the gig long enough to discover it was shit and that there were plenty more better schools available.
I got a hotel room by the month, stayed three months.

Wrong..
I arrived three days before school was to start.  Not enough time to fuk around.
The language isn't easy.  Should have prepared myself months before arrival.  

After three gigs in three (smallish) cities in 8 years I learned there isn't much difference between places, in the South anyway.  The people are always Thai, not a world of difference one to another.

----------


## cyrille

Decent post.

Shame those hours seem to be getting so punishing.

Those hours when you're committed to being a dick.

Jomtien is just a bit of a dump in my opinion.

Sorry if you read a bit too much into that.

----------


## Ratchaburi

> Originally Posted by Ratchaburi
> 
> Dry as all of thailand at this time of year, are they burning the rice feilds & the forest now
> 
> 
> You're clearly clued up.
> 
> Great summary of Chiang Mai in rainy season.
> 
> The burning is always at its worst when it's tipping it down with rain.



You would think that when raining the sky is clear from smoke. :Smile: 

The Thai call it acid rain. :Smile:

----------


## Ratchaburi

Looking at the vid, I think it rains all over Thailand even Malaysia as 2 week ago driving back from J B to the Thai border it was 40 kilometres per hour.

So every where in the tropic's eh   :Smile:

----------


## Stumpy

Back to the topic to help the OP

I think a good cross section to try and live if it was going to be 4 places, would be; 

North Thailand, Chiang Mai/Chiang Rai, 

Beach area from Cha Am down to Pran Buri, 

BKK: ( Pinklao, BangNa or even Ayutthaya)

Krabi area.

I did not mention Isaan as that would be area 5 to try.

I would definitely avoid Pattaya, Phuket and down town BKK unless of course you want to live in a constant tourist congested area.  

PhiNik has a lot to consider and where he wants to live is clearly a personal choice based on his desires/needs/wants/expectations.

Whatever he does he should absolutely take his time. Don't land and say this is it and set up camp.

----------


## nigelandjan

To the OP , what is the longest amount of continual time you have spent in Thailand in one go ?

For what its worth I would suggest if you haven't already done so , spend at least a 6 month solid stint over there , the continual  noise from Thais , the frustration caused by limitless amounts of bullcrap and paperwork , and if you are on your own I would imagine unless you can converse fairly well in Thai and in Thai logic there could be some very difficult moments.

Good luck with it all

----------


## Camel Toe

Affordable to live in?  That's about 99% of the kingdom.  Asking that question is like going on a blind date with someone somebody picked for you.  How often does that work out?  

I don't know about you but I get tired of stuff real fast, same pedestrians, some restaurants, same girls, same conversations, same travel routes.  Take the mentioned Chai Am for example.  Nothing wrong with the place 10,000 progressive 21st Century inhabitants wouldn't fix.

If you don't get tired of stuff real quick (aka a normal person) then there's really no issue.  Just go anywhere and look for a cheap place.  Even Phuket has cheap places to stay and eat, all cities have the same.  

The one real choice is beach or no beach, tourism or no tourism, locals speak some English vs. locals have never seen a farang before your arrival, locals help you out vs. locals don't want to be seen with you.   

Non touristy spots are, to my experience, just as boring one to the other.  In fact they're awful for a single fun-loving guy.  Touristy spots are more interesting, there's more to chose from.  But as long as there's plenty of detraction whoops there goes your dosh.

At this moment I live in a pueblo where I am the only Gringo who has ever lived here.  If I didn't know Spanish and Mexican ways I'd have hung myself due to loneliness two weeks after arrival.  

The middle road is best, although none of us knows you.  Ayutthaya was mentioned (in fact that was an excellent post).  That's a good middle road choice.  Close enough to BKK without having to smell it.  And nice countryside.

----------


## jamescollister

Good point CT, boredom is a killer here, usually cured by booze. Town/city based, meet friends in a bar, country based, drink alone.

OP needs to think hard, not so much about location, but what will he fill the days, weeks, month and years doing. Sitting drinking can be done anywhere. Jim

----------


## Camel Toe

Falling in love, or even pretending to be in love can keep the boredom away.  But when you fall it's even worse.  What ya need is to fall in love again quick like before the urge to drink sets in.

----------


## Exit Strategy

> Krabi area


Ao Nang is beautiful. And on the other side, Rayong... love driving there and stopping at nice small beaches... having a bit of fish and chicken, sitting under palm tree, working a bit with laptop. 




> Falling in love, or even pretending to be in love can keep the boredom away


Sometimes it gives you a purpose for living and working hard, real or not.

----------


## cnx37

When I came to LOS about 12 years ago, I lasted in BKK for about 24 hours! (I am 66yo). About 9 years ago, I had a holiday in Pattaya - yes, fun & an early grave. I would fit Pattaya as holiday/getaway destination - 2 times per year.
I have been in CNX for 12 years. It has more than I need/desire except the sea - so take a holiday. Women, Immigration, transport, medical, movies, restaurants, affordable accommodation, golf courses, farangs, community services, AA, universities (culture & young girls in uniform if that is your taste), live ewtertainment. It is still a little bit "country".
However, it does have the "burning season", traffic, hustlers, excessive number of shopping centres, tourists. However, a great place to start. The climate is reasonable for Thailand.
After 12 years, I am leaving - going "up country". It has been good to me. Have I been good for CNX?

----------


## Exit Strategy

> Originally Posted by Exit Strategy
> 
>  If you spend half of that 50k you can get studio with seaview in Jomtien, which is nice don't you think?
> 
> 
> The appeal of Jomtien has always escaped me.
> 
> I was there a couple of years ago. It was raining, admittedly not the best weather to assess the place in, but the whole area looked like a shanty town or some grotty favela.
> 
> Still, I suppose from a couple of hundred feet up it might be OK.





> I was there a couple of years ago. It was raining


Right. 

You might not have had the best experience... you could give it another go, but then, some like apples and some like oranges. Let's just all be where we want to be.




> but the whole area looked like a shanty town


Or was your visit more like couple of decades ago? There's been development, like towards Najomtien. I would not call Jomtien a shanty town...

----------


## cnx37

phinik
on B50k/mth, can I live? I have known guys who cannot "survive" on B50k/mth BUT I know guys who "live wel"l on B30k/mth. There are many threads on cost of living in LOS. Summary - $$$ does not need to be a problem!
Health -  facilities severely limit your opportunities. I live in CNX but I have had serious medical issues. Any surgery needed was completed in CNX. I went to BKK on 2 occasions (1 hour flight). I assume that Pattaya & Phuket would have comparable facilities to CNX. Therefore, not an issue!
Areas requiring serious considerations - there are 24 hours in a day -  how will I "productively" complete a day? Again, larger cities have all the amenities.
Relationships - "friendly relationships" - people are not going to seek you out (unless they have ulterior negative motives). YOU MUST DO THE INITIAL WORK! After awhile, it will take care of itself.
"Close relationships" - whether you are straight or gay, this is a challenging & changing environment. My only suggestion - don't rush into it. In fact, on many occasions, with time, it will be a natural event. The gay scene - I know very little about it. The straight scene - in CNX, it is a goldmine! In my 1st 2 years here, I was a "hunter/player". What a time I had! Age variance - 20-50yo! After 2 years, I was ready for a monogamous relationship - it came to me. During the 1st 2 years, there were lonely/non-fulfilling times! It did pass! Now, I have been in a relationship for 10 years - a miracle - a blessing.
Other - be flexible, be adaptable! If you are from USA, do not expect an All-American scene - it is here. Enjoy the differences. My experience - after the honeymoon period, you will love it or hate it. The result - inevitable.
I could ramble on for hours - enough said (& watch the booze intake).

----------


## Exit Strategy

> and if you are on your own I would imagine unless you can converse fairly well in Thai and in Thai logic there could be some very difficult moments


Perhaps one does not need to be on your own too long (Pattaya bonus)  :Smile:  This might be deciding factor for many. New life, new wife. And that is perfectly ok, it's your life, enjoy it and screw Western female & religious relatives who despise you for living in Patts. Oops, I mean, ignore them :Smile: 

Thinking about 100% of people relocating to Thailand do not converse well in Thai...

----------


## Exit Strategy

Reading my post, I did not mean you should leave your existing wife and kids to get new... but if you are free...

----------


## rickschoppers

There is a lot good advice on this thread. One thing the OP needs to take into consideration is that everyone has different experiences in Thailand and they will dictate where they think is the best place to live. One may have had a great experience in Jomtien, while another may think it a pit. 

The recommendation to rent a place from 1-3 months is the best advice I have seen on this thread. All of Thailand is a possible place to live. What you may like or dislike, I can not tell you and you may not even know yourself. Spend some time is various locations and see what happens. If you really don't like a particular place, move on. It is not like you have someone keeping you anywhere. Coming from Las Vegas, I do not have to tell you what to look out for since you should already have a pretty good grasp of human nature and all the scams that exist.

From previous experience, it may be a little harder without someone who speaks Thai to help you. You will find more English speaking individuals around all the tourist spots, but that may not be what you are looking for. I know it wasn't for me, but to have some English speaking friends really helps. Try to connect with some of the members of this site as has already been offered. Thailand is not a good place for loners who do not speak the language.

Once you have experienced a few places and have traveled around the country for awhile, you will start to get a feel for the place. Your monthly income is more than enough to retire in Thailand as long as you don't get bogged down with the health care issue, as JP already discussed. Healthcare is available and it is of varying quality. Just don't dwell on it.

Once you get a feel for the country you will realize what areas offer what interests. Personally, I like to be close to a larger city where most things are available, but I do not like living right in the city. Just personal preference. Try to absorb as much as you can of what has already been said and you will be fine.

Good Luck

----------


## Exit Strategy

Rick, good advice and I like where you say it is personal preference and not push your opinion. People will come and read this later on.

----------


## Exit Strategy

Just to be on safe side, have insurance, then go adventure, Like BUPA Thailand

https://www.bupa.co.th/en/search-res...=#.U6tCTvmSwhE

----------


## rickschoppers

I do have insurance, even though I do not think people should get all caught up in paying high costs. Mine is Medicare with a Medigap insurance and I would have to fly go Guam or Hawaii if I wanted things to be covered.

For the small everyday issues, Thailand has plenty of inexpensive places to go to be treated, even though I have never used any of them over the past 8 years.

----------


## Mr Earl

^small stuff at the local hospitals costs nothing, you just pay for the medicine. I carry a Buba policy for the possible serious accident contingency, since I spend so much time riding motorcycles which is a high risk activity.

As far as where to live I have a strong preference for the Ranong area, Beaches, mountains, beautiful islands, hot springs, excellent seafood, good pizza or chicken cordon blue if you want it. The best somtam and gai tot and pladuk in the entire country, not to mention all the tasty fresh local fruits and tasty pork creations.
The rainy season here is longer than elsewhere in the country, but I think that's a good thing, not as hot as Issan or CM or BKK.

----------


## mrsquirrel

Chacheongsao = close to bkk, rent is ok, decent hospital

----------


## Exit Strategy

> Chacheongsao = close to bkk, rent is ok, decent hospital


Nothing against Chachoengsao. But why would you not drive to Bang Saen, Chonburi or Rayong? If you give me a reason I will stop there.

----------


## mrsquirrel

Bang Saen is busy, Rayong is too far from BKK and Chonburi is less interesting than Chacheongsao.

Is there a better reason to live there than other small citiies in Thailand? Not really. I know the town and it's not a bad place to live, life is slow and BKK is a short drive away.

----------


## Ratchaburi

Sorry MrsS  Chachoengsao is a dirty place.
Six month a year the wind blows North from Bangna trad & Chonburi Motorway.
OK you are on the edge of Bangkapkhong River, but that it, not that good, asI lived there for 9 month & my TGF goes back every 4 week, I stay home in R. :Smile: 






PS who's the mole

----------


## cnx37

Why limit yourself to LOS? There is always the Philippines, Ghana, Nigeria (Scams available @ the right price).

----------


## wasabi

Farang neighbours

----------


## navynine

Take a look a Chantaburi great life at a great price with all hospitals/shopping/close to beach/friendly

----------


## prawnograph

pinched this off another page - some starters to consider

Most people have to make a trade-off involving......
location
facilities
utilities
convenience
accessibility
costs
comforts of home
communications
isolation
loneliness
wildlife
maybe the wife’s family.
medical care
climate

**************
^ in our 4th year now in our town; have seen far more 'come and go' rather than 'make a go of it' - 2-3mths seems standard. 3 weeks the record  - for an Englishman who'd decided to settle here the rest of his years, based mainly on the local cost of living. More to it than that.
We holidayed here 4x over almost a year before making the decision to transfer jobs and move long-term.

----------


## cnx37

"Pinching" - quite acceptable in LOS. Originality - what is that? Great criteria. I did much the same - 1 day in BKK - CNX for 12 years. Now, we are moving on - sometimes, circumstances change (wife's family, climate, traffic - main factors) - looking forward to it.

----------


## JBaker

It depends so much on the person and the lifestyle he needs. I'd don't care for bar girls and I don't drink much. I'd be considered somewhat of a loner wanting perhaps a girlfriend but not a wife, and having no need to sit in bars just to have company.

That leaves me open for a smaller town as long as it's not far from a real airport. I too have Medicare Medigap and if I can make it to Hawaii or Guam I'm fully covered. I don't qualify for real medical insurance in Thailand AFAIK. Many serious and expensive medical conditions aren't an emergency.

I really like towns in the 60k to 100k population size and there are many like that around the bigger cities that have regular air service.

The thread is about cheaper places to live and I'd say something like I described would be cheaper than the cities that normally attract expats.

I won't name one because there are so many, and some near a beach, some in the heart of Isaan, some in Central Thailand and some up North. I'd spend time scouting around to find a preference.

If I liked nightlife and a bigger city with low rents and cost of living I think I'd start with Udon Thani for a look.

----------


## rickschoppers

Personally, I think Udon is a good choice. When I first settled there, about 7 years ago, there were not a lot of larger shopping chains around. Now, it seems, they are everywhere and the building continues at full pace within the town. I do believe there has been a pretty big influx of people from the Bangkok area after the floods. Udon is not that prone to flooding and it now has a lot to offer. As a result, property values have increased quite a bit since I first bought land and now the older building lot has more than doubled in value.

Udon Thani is not for everyone since it is a smaller town. We live about 10K from town itself and my wife hates driving there because of the traffic. It has increased dramatically in the last three years and I try to stay away as well, unless I have to go in to town and purchase something I can not find locally. I prefer to live on the fringe of a larger town while enjoying the open space of the countryside. 

Air quality is good, utilities are inexpensive, a good choice of restaurants, a large shopping mall, plenty of car and bike dealers, a few good bars and more super stores being built every day. What else could you ask for?

The one thing I do miss is the ocean, but I figure I can take a month long holiday at a different beach resort every 6 months or so.

----------


## RangsitRiot

The burbs of BKK are nice IMO. I lived in Rangsit; it was close enough to the city for weekend and evening trips but far away from the noise and madness. Future Park has a tops and there is a Macro town the road. Never needed a hospital, so I have no idea on that front. If I did, I would just jump a taxi to Phaya Thai 2. The rents are cheap and the food is good with more western options opening all the time if that's what you like

----------


## cnx37

This is an interesting question & not the 1st time I have responded. An update -
as you know you need to spend physical time in a town before you make the ultimate decision.
My choices -
Chiang Mai
Chiang Rai
Other Nthn town - I have never been to Udon Thani.
I would spend 2 mths in CNX
I would spend 1 month in Chiang Rai
I would spend 2 weeks in Udon Thai (or other).
I settled permanently in LOS in 2003.
BKK - No - I was there 24hes - enough
Pattaya - I have been there twice - holiday. Now, no - too fast, crime, beaches. If you want a holiday at a real beach, go back to USA or go to Oz.
LOS - permanent place to live. Don't just look at the physical appearance - a city is a combination of suburbs.
My priority - people - esp a soul-mate. Then, safety, amenities, utilities, airport, WEATHER etc.
CNX has all these. Other than a soul-mate, you need to occupy yourself during the day. CNX has it all. It is getting "too big". Traffic & pollution! We are leaving - going to live in lady's home town - 150km from CNX. To "get a lady", you need to make yourself available - some self-promotion. Once, you overcome this, they will be knocking at the door. The Thai lady will have different priorities to you - financial security is paramount for obvious reasons. Parents is another high priority.
Chiang Rai - not as busy as CNX. Has airport. OK.
Without wife, I would go crazy in a smallish town in LOS.

Good luck in your quest/s

----------


## sabang

> Sorry to read you are alone at 60


But after you land in Thailand, whether you wanna stay that way is entirely up to you.  :Smile: 

Like JimC, I live in Ubon province- but we're both in the sticks, he south I north. Your budget is ample here, and Ubon is a good place if you like 'some but not too many' farangs around. Then there is the city/village choice- village is nice if you like drinkin' in shops, with friendly locals and a nice environment around, but the city has the amenities. Quite a few expats live out a bit, but within easy commute of Ubon. In the moo bans (villages) rents are dirt cheap.

If you wanna swing by NJoy sometime I'd be happy to catch up for a chat (PM me). I think Jim's advice about renting for a while in a hotel/short term apartment complex is sound. If you find Ubon a bit quiet, but don't feel inclined to the hedonistic frenzy of Pattaya, Udon Thani has a sizable expat community these days.

----------


## peterpan

Like Rick the danger man I live in Udon, previously In BKK. I am guessing I dont live too far from Rick, we should get together one day and discuss guns and shooting things but I am a wimp in that respect.
I stated life as a freelance deer culler in NZ, but shooting things didn't work for me, and I dont like Harleys, the awful sound assaults my ears.

----------


## rickschoppers

^
Yes, we should definitely get together and compare notes. I will be back on August 15th and have a trip planned to the US Consulate in Chiang Mai and then down to BKK. After that, I have a lot of time and we just need to pick a day.

My Harley is gone, by the way. :Smile:

----------


## thaimeme

For what it's worth - everyone has their own reasons for lifestyle.

Kalasin [especially the central and north]. Quite a lovely province with not much Farang doings. _Very_ Isaan where the social differs slightly from the rest of the region.

Mukdahan. Nice country living with a reasonably livable Mueang core.

Surin has it's moments, depending on where you reside. A recently growing Farang resident population [if you require this] within the city and outskirts - large province very rural atmosphere. 90% Khmer from central to south.

Phichit is lovely - a mix of mountains and fertile lowlands. 

Sukhothai is still my first love. 25-30 years ago was largely rural and the city was a large market town - no Farang except for the cycle of trickling tours/travelers. Today, growing outta sight.....not for the best. Don't have to travel too far for mountain scenery [Phitsanulok, Phrae, Tak, etc.]. A substantial Chinese population in Sukhothai - and great "local" restaurants of the same.

----------


## RangsitRiot

Could also do with some advice. What's Rayong like? Considering moving there for a spell

----------


## Ratchaburi

> Could also do with some advice. What's Rayong like? Considering moving there for a spell


Industrial erea OK try Cha Am on the western sea board. ::chitown::

----------


## can123

> Could also do with some advice. What's Rayong like? Considering moving there for a spell


Rayong has some gorgeous beaches which are usually empty. Having said that, the town is nothing to write home about, the shopping is adequate but not particularly appealing. It was fine for beach visits when I lived in Pattaya but I have dismissed as a place where I would want to live.

Sattahip is nicer but you would live there at the whim of the Thai armed forces so you can forget that as well.

----------


## sabang

Ban Phe is OK- some f'rang life, good seafood & markets, beaches & shopping nearby, ferry to Ko Samet if you're bothered. But if I was a beachgoer, i'd prefer the coast south of Hua Hin- hot sun at your back, basically.

----------


## peterpan

Udon appears to growing fast, I was looking out from the roof of my house and It appears some big condos are being  built, so get Udons nice slow paced life while it lasts.

----------


## PHP 87

Hi,

Newbie here, but I've been active on another well-known Thai forum.

Currently in California. Plan to retire to the LOS in a few years, likely to CM

I will likely spend a year there to get a true handle on my living costs and then venture out to see what I can afford while saving money for emergencies and an exit plan. Of course, I will be on a retirement visa and will have some money in the bank as well.

I will have Medi-Care at age 65, so if I have a major medical need such as cancer or similar, I can fly to Guam or Hawaii, otherwise, basic medical care will be paid out of pocket which is fairly inexpensive in Thailand.

CM looks nice. I don't need to be by the beach as I've lived in California all of my life near plenty of them and I'm too old to be playing in the waves.

A serviced condo with a pool will suffice.

I'm sure there are better places and probably less expensive, but CM will be my starting point to get my feet wet and to figure out expenses.

----------


## cnx37

PHP 87 - your "choice" - wise. I arrived here 12 years ago. I was in BKK for 1 day. Coming from a "beach country", my desire for such has diminished - zero. Anyway, from CNX, not a difficult to get "wet" in Pattaya, Phuket & other resorts.
Accommodation, general cost of living - very,very affordable.
Medical - an abundance. 
Quite an American population for homesickness & BS chatter.
Immigration Office - in CNX. 
Interests - this is the challenge. There are numerous available activities but alcohol consumption can be seductive & hazardous.
12 months - take a look - quality decision.
My punt - after 12 months, you will not wish to leave. Sometimes, I am right - sometimes, I am wrong. GOOD LUCK!
PS: learn the language - invaluable asset. (My only regret - did not move here earlier).

----------


## Zooheekock

Chiang Mai is very easy and foreigner-friendly. Probably the worst thing about it is the summer weather - hot, dry and terrible haze. If you any respiratory problems, you might want to find somewhere else to live from March to May (ish).

----------


## cnx37

Zooheekock's comments - accurate. My experience re air pollution - one adjusts. Add increased traffic congestion - Thai affluence - appetite for debt. 
Accommodation - inner city studios - B8-15k/mth - "good".
Satellite TV - similar all over LOS.
Overall climate - reasonable - not too hot - not humid.
Religion - Buddhism, Jesuit priests, New-born, Catholic - whatever you want.
Sexuality - very "understanding"/"accommodating".
You may also wish to research Malaysia - north.

----------


## Seekingasylum

I've lived within 30 miles of the sea for all of my life and couldn't imagine having to dwell in some landlocked city amid nothing but jungle clad hills. Still, horses for courses but if forced I'd opt for Chiang Rai rather than Chiang Mai. Has a farang presence but less of an American enclave ( Chiang Mai has probably more septic poofs per sq.metre than anywhere else outside of San Francisco ) and is more relaxed yet with the frisson of being a frontier town of sorts. It has an excellent little airport too.

----------


## PHP 87

I'm aware of the burning season and will deal with it as it comes. 
I don't smoke so I have good lungs, nor do I drink but I will have to play it by ear and maybe head elsewhere during those months.


I plan to live outside the "Ping" but within the Super Highway.
If the telegraph operator question was directed at me, the answer is no.

My Social Security will pay me about 58k BHT per month - plenty for a single guy that doesn't drink or smoke, but we'll have to see how the dollar does over the next few years and if SS is cut or remains solvent.

I wish I could leave now, but I still have some commitments and responsibilities here in the US (Marin County, just north of San Fran)

I have Rosetta Stone V.1 that has Thai, so I'm going to start in on that as well as learning the Thai alphabet.

I can't imagine living in a foreign country and not knowing the language basics, reading, writing and speaking as well as assimilating into the culture.

Like I said, I wish I could leave now, but it could be anywhere from 6 month to 6 years, but I've been planning for a few years and have settled on Thailand and specifically, CM

Thanks for all the advice and input.

----------


## Seekingasylum

Thinking you will assimilate into the local culture is quite naive if you mean Thai society. You have no nexus and will always be a farang outsider and of no relevance except as a consumer.

You will however inevitably become assimilated into the farang culture which is a reasonable place to be as long as you can readily identify the frazzled idiots, the weird, the stupid and the criminal who should be avoided at all costs. It is a reasonable refuge offering a good all round package but not without its faults, chiefly the Thai themselves but if you avoid them socially you should be ok. There is no culture here beyond the folkloric but as an American I doubt that will trouble you too much.

----------


## taxexile

> and will always be a farang outsider and of no relevance except as a consumer.



Or more importantly,  as a provider.

----------


## thaimeme

> and will always be a farang outsider and of no relevance except as a consumer.
> 			
> 		
> 
>  
> Or more importantly, as a provider.


One and the same.

----------


## PHP 87

By assimilating, I meant knowing the language and the culture, and fitting into society as seamlessly as possible,  unlike many that come to America and have no desire to do any of the above, even after 20+ years.

----------


## Seekingasylum

Err, have you been here for any length of time?

----------


## buriramboy

> By assimilating, I meant knowing the language and the culture, and fitting into society as seamlessly as possible,  unlike many that come to America and have no desire to do any of the above, even after 20+ years.


Learning Spanish not compulsory then before they give you US citizenship?

----------


## PHP 87

> Err, have you been here for any length of time?


What I'm getting at is learning the alphabet, the language, reading/writing Thai, customs such as not patting a child on the head, pointing with your feet, stepping on thresholds at temples, taking your shoes off before entering a home and most shops, etc...as opposed to being "The Ugly American"

----------


## Seekingasylum

By all means, read the Lonely Planet Guide etc but for anyone seeking to live here that is as much use as a chocolate teapot.

----------


## sabang

> I have Rosetta Stone V.1 that has Thai, so I'm going to start in on that as well as learning the Thai alphabet.


Seriously, good for you, but...



> I can't imagine living in a foreign country and not knowing the language basics, reading, writing and speaking as well as assimilating into the culture.


then you've clearly not lived in Thailand. the 'basics' of Thai culture do not require language proficiency, and certainly not alphabet- frankly, most expats possess neither. The 'secret' of fitting in is no secret at all- a bit of mutual respect, and attitude adjustment. You don't need a degree to know better than to pat a Monk on the head. And the fact is, many foreignrs live here who remain resolutely 'foreign', basically at war with all things local, yet survive they do- just ask the Gent.  :Smile:

----------


## PHP 87

> Originally Posted by PHP 87
> 
> I have Rosetta Stone V.1 that has Thai, so I'm going to start in on that as well as learning the Thai alphabet.
> 
> 
> Seriously, good for you, but...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Well, I never mentioned patting a monk on the head but I get that you're being facetious. My point is that I want to be able to speak, read and even write the language as well as know the customs as the Thai's have several that us Westerner's would find unusual and as I said, I don't want to be "The Ugly American"

I think it's an advantage to be able to speak and read the language when living in a foreign land and knowing the customs is a plus.

It might even keep your ass out of the sling.

Just my opinion.

And that just doesn't go for Thailand. If I were to retire to the Phils or any other country, I would want to be able to communicate, read signs, know the local customs, etc.... I would feel lost otherwise.

Does that make sense?

----------


## cnx37

PHP 87
Living in LOS. I know one farang who can speak & write the language fluently. Speaking so-so - sufficient challenge. Not all your days & nights will be spent with the Thai language?
Etiquette - I consider very important. Good manners & respect - top priority.
It ain't a competition! I'm bigger, better, richer than you stuff. Middle is very acceptable.

----------


## Zooheekock

> I think it's an advantage to be able to speak and read the language when living in a foreign land and knowing the customs is a plus.


Of course it is. I'm amazed that people live here for more than a few weeks without learning at least how to read menus, signs, etc but you'll find that only a few foreigners speak Thai with any real degree of mastery and almost none learn to read and write with any fluency at all. You'll also find, and in fact you already have on this thread, that an awful lot of the old white men in Thailand (and Chiang Mai is no different in this regard) are absolute fucking arseholes. Sadly, such is life. If you want to learn Thai in Chiang Mai, you might have a look at the course at Payap University (Foreign Language Intensive Thai) which people seem to think is fairly reasonable.

----------


## Seekingasylum

To the OP, as an occidental steeped in the culture and behavioural patterns of your own experience and those of your antecedents there is absolutely nothing you can do within what remains of your life that will permit you to reside in Thailand in circumstances other than what the bog standard tourist seized of a brain, a little bit of common sense and some native intelligence can achieve.

By all means waste your time in trying to learn how to speak Thai, in 12 years I have only encountered three folk who speak it fluently, but please don't dwell in some silly illusion your life will be the richer for it. Speaking decent Thai to Thai simply puts them more on their guard. It is not a passport to anything except perhaps to feed an ego.

Unless you are married to a Thai do not even consider settlement here until you have spent considerable time, at least three years, in the country. Thai are quite nasty, stupid, reckless, meanminded and cruel folk but unlike others elsewhere in the world they cloak their hypocrisy in wreaths of meaningless smiles and deceit.

But then, this is  the East and they do think differently. 

Others here disparage those who speak the truth but,really, it's just their way of reinforcing their own self deception.

Unless you have a specific reason for coming here, ask yourself why you  are doing it and what is it you hope to get You cannot obtain elsewhere.

----------


## RPETER65

> Thinking you will assimilate into the local culture is quite naive if you mean Thai society. You have no nexus and will always be a farang outsider and of no relevance except as a consumer.
> 
> You will however inevitably become assimilated into the farang culture which is a reasonable place to be as long as you can readily identify the frazzled idiots, the weird, the stupid and the criminal who should be avoided at all costs. It is a reasonable refuge offering a good all round package but not without its faults, chiefly the Thai themselves but if you avoid them socially you should be ok. There is no culture here beyond the folkloric but as an American I doubt that will trouble you too much.


I totally disagree with the gent. I moved to Thailand 2008, and have blended in well with the Thai people, both the rural farm people and more affluent and educated people in the cities, try understanding Thai culture and get along with it, if you realize Thai people have not grown up around western values, and therefore don't think or live like westerners you will have a much easier time when socializing with Thai people, and don't go around withe attitude that coming from the west you are somehow superior, good luck, hope it all works out for you, as Thailand can be a very interesting place to live.

----------


## RPETER65

> To the OP, as an occidental steeped in the culture and behavioural patterns of your own experience and those of your antecedents there is absolutely nothing you can do within what remains of your life that will permit you to reside in Thailand in circumstances other than what the bog standard tourist seized of a brain, a little bit of common sense and some native intelligence can achieve.
> 
> By all means waste your time in trying to learn how to speak Thai, in 12 years I have only encountered three folk who speak it fluently, but please don't dwell in some silly illusion your life will be the richer for it. Speaking decent Thai to Thai simply puts them more on their guard. It is not a passport to anything except perhaps to feed an ego.
> 
> Unless you are married to a Thai do not even consider settlement here until you have spent considerable time, at least three years, in the country. Thai are quite nasty, stupid, reckless, meanminded and cruel folk but unlike others elsewhere in the world they cloak their hypocrisy in wreaths of meaningless smiles and deceit.
> 
> But then, this is  the East and they do think differently. 
> 
> Others here disparage those who speak the truth but,really, it's just their way of reinforcing their own self deception.
> ...



Why do you live here, with all the hate you seem to have for Thai people it seems you would be much more comfortable  in a more sterile environment.

----------


## Seekingasylum

QED.......

Why use the term hate? I see their wretched society for what it is and thankfully have no need for it. I am not a child and have no desire to conduct my life according to the principles of some stunted adolescent which is a prerequisite if one wishes to relate to them.

However, where possible I am content to deal with them on the hypocritical, superficial level which is all that is necessary. 

Quite how you think you  blend in is up to you but I suspect you are just kidding yourself if you think your presence here is more significant on any level than, say, a wet fart in the breeze.

----------


## bowie

> What I'm getting at is learning the alphabet, the language, reading/writing Thai,


PHP 87;

Why Thailand? As other posters have asked, Have you been here?

For every pro there is a con. In your case the pros may well outweigh the cons, or, vice versa.

As far as the language, Ive studied it for twenty plus years, speak, read and write, not fluently but how would you define fluently. Has it helped? yes, Dramatically? no, Worth the time invested? a most definite maybe. 

You can get by without knowing the language. But, as you provide, if you decide to live in Thailand you are better off with a rudimentary understanding of the language.

So, study to your hearts content. I wouldnt spend any money on it unless spending money will provide you with motivation. There are many, many free online resources available. Start with the alphabet, 44 consonants, 32 vowel sets. That should keep you busy for a couple of years. Then you can move on to the tones and sentence construction. For pronunciation you will need help. Find the closest Thai Wat near you and go talk to the Monks, they will help. But learn the alphabet first.

Back to the original question, Why Thailand? Do, do your due diligence, if you are expecting the romantic, tropical paradise portrayed in the Tourist Brochures, you are in for a surprise. They do exist, but, everything has its price. The economical side of Thailand is not the tourist playgrounds. 

Good luck.

----------


## cnx37

I have been in LOS for 12+ years. My little "red" dictionary - invaluable. No formal education in tne language - readng, writing - zilch. YES, it has advantages -
a) you can get by (just)
b) "respect" by locals - BIG, BIG.
In comparison to most expats, I am a bloody genius?
My advice re Thai language - yes, learn some - at your pace - enjoy it. Having a Thai partner is a wonderful incentive & support.

----------


## navynine

Take a look at Chantaburi, it has it all...............

----------


## PHP 87

> I have been in LOS for 12+ years. My little "red" dictionary - invaluable. No formal education in tne language - readng, writing - zilch. YES, it has advantages -
> a) you can get by (just)
> b) "respect" by locals - BIG, BIG.
> In comparison to most expats, I am a bloody genius?
> My advice re Thai language - yes, learn some - at your pace - enjoy it. Having a Thai partner is a wonderful incentive & support.


Where does one find your little "red" dictionary, or is that a generic term?

----------


## RPETER65

> QED.......
> 
> Why use the term hate? I see their wretched society for what it is and thankfully have no need for it. I am not a child and have no desire to conduct my life according to the principles of some stunted adolescent which is a prerequisite if one wishes to relate to them.
> 
> However, where possible I am content to deal with them on the hypocritical, superficial level which is all that is necessary. 
> 
> Quite how you think you  blend in is up to you but I suspect you are just kidding yourself if you think your presence here is more significant on any level than, say, a wet fart in the breeze.



I use the word hate because every thing you post regarding Thai people is degrading and extremely disrespectfully, you come across as seeing value in only what you have been educated to believe, who makes you the desider of what is good or bad, I am sorry you have had nothing but bad experiences with Thai people. As for my presence here it is only what I wish it to be and only I can decide what has been good or bad for me. Again I ask the question why do you stay here considering your extreme dislike for Thai people.

----------


## cnx37

That little "red" dictionary - I would like to give you details but we are moving - it is packed away. At any major bookstore, there is a variety to choose from. "Little" - they fit in your pocket. Carry it with you - learn at your pleasure, leisure - refer when in "trouble". A great investment!

----------


## bowie

> That little "red" dictionary - I would like to give you details but we are moving - it is packed away. At any major bookstore, there is a variety to choose from. "Little" - they fit in your pocket. Carry it with you - learn at your pleasure, leisure - refer when in "trouble". A great investment!


Mine was the robertsons pratical english-thai dictionary. Yes, a little red book. Maybe the same as yours CNX. 

5" X 4" X 1/2" perfect pocket size. Carried mine around my first three or four years in Bangkok, early/mid 90's. As I'm a pack rat I still have it. Dog eared and worn. Hard to read now. Has the english word with the Thai pronounciation in english. 

Useful tool.

----------


## buriramboy

> Originally Posted by thegent
> 
> 
> QED.......
> 
> Why use the term hate? I see their wretched society for what it is and thankfully have no need for it. I am not a child and have no desire to conduct my life according to the principles of some stunted adolescent which is a prerequisite if one wishes to relate to them.
> 
> However, where possible I am content to deal with them on the hypocritical, superficial level which is all that is necessary. 
> 
> ...


You are asking TheGent why he is in Thailand and has a Thai wife?? TheGent is a man who was brought up in Asia ( in between attending boarding school in England) and apparently speaks Malay and Cantonese fluently yet has failed to grasp even a basic understanding of the Thai language in his 12 years of residing there, hates everything about the place yet chooses to reside there as opposed to a country where he speaks the lingo and appreciates the culture. The man clearly has issues although what they are God only knows.

----------


## bowie

TheGent is presenting his view. 

To evaluate an option you need to listen to all sides of the story, no data ignored, no opinion overlooked or diminished. 

Personally, I find many, many things that I dislike about Thailand, the pollution, the filth, the vermin, the acceptance, the traffic, etc., etc.

I lived and worked in Thailand, eventually I married a Thai, and then drug her kicking and screaming to America. We are frequent visitors, a few months every couple of years, in a year or two, possibly three, we will be retiring in Thailand. I made my money in the USA and we will retire very comfortably. 

I will be where I want, by choice, I will live a lucrative, comfortable lifestyle, with no ties, nor responsibilities, able to leave at a moments notice, as planned. 

I doubt very much that many, if in fact any, of the posters on this forum reside in Thailand unwillingly.

Do not begrudge TheGents opinion, attitude or words because they dont paint a pretty picture of Thailand, or agree with your views. Perhaps, he is harsh, however, in a great many of his comments he is on the money, of course, on a few

----------


## cnx37

Robertsons! I think that is it! "Very useful tool" - agree 100%.

----------


## cnx37

Why LOS? Why CNX? No matter where you are located; no matter who you are with; on it goes. You can "super-plan" your arse off. Sometimes, the best plan is "no plan"? Now, I believe in fate - a bit. I believe in a HP - a bit. other - a bit?
Somtimes - most of the time - intuition is the "go". Does it feel right stuff.
One thing - $$$ matters. How much - Enough! What is enough? Enough is enough.
If you come here with a "guaranteed" pension - great start (I have no pension). On it goes (again).
SUMMARY: My intuition is "somewhere in the middle is comfortable".

----------


## RPETER65

> TheGent is presenting his view. 
> 
> To evaluate an option you need to listen to all sides of the story, no data ignored, no opinion overlooked or diminished. 
> 
> Personally, I find many, many things that I dislike about Thailand, the pollution, the filth, the vermin, the acceptance, the traffic, etc., etc.
> 
> I lived and worked in Thailand, eventually I married a Thai, and then drug her kicking and screaming to America. We are frequent visitors, a few months every couple of years, in a year or two, possibly three, we will be retiring in Thailand. I made my money in the USA and we will retire very comfortably. 
> 
> I will be where I want, by choice, I will live a lucrative, comfortable lifestyle, with no ties, nor responsibilities, able to leave at a moments notice, as planned. 
> ...


Yes I agree much of what hej says about Thai people may be true but some people can except the Thai way and be perfectly happy I only post what I know to be true for me,and to give a different perspective of what it can be to live here. My Thai wife and I also live A very good life style, we have homes in Thailand and America and visit both every year. I always say Thailand is not for evejbody but it is for me, let each decide for themselves.

----------


## bowie

RPETER65;

Your statement is correct "Let each decide for themselves"

Ive been very fortunate. Lived on a few continents and in several different countries, visited many more.

One thing that I have found wherever Ive lived or visited, people are people, the good, the bad, and, the ugly. Everyplace Ive been, I have found them all, the good, the bad, and the ugly. This fact of life cannot be escaped. People are people. 

As far as locations are concerned, again, all have pros and all have cons. The balance and the personal preferences of the individual determine the weighing of the specifics and define the value of the location. 

All in all  it is your personal preference which will select what, and where, is right for you. Couples have additional problems in balancing two sets of preferences and priorities when determining where to live.

Specific to Thailand; 500 square kilometers, 70 some million inhabitants, inner city slums to opulent gated communities, tropical beaches to jungles, rice fields to mountains. 

Whatever you want  you will find. Although it will take considerable detective work to find the ideal location with the correct balance.

----------


## rickschoppers

I have found there is no IDEAL location in which to live. We are all most comfortable, usually in the country where we were born. This is due to the fact that we speak the local language fluently and understand most of the morals and the ins and outs of existence.

I was very comfortable in Mexico for years and my plan was to retire there and fish when the fishing was good. Unfortunately, around 2001 the country seemed to change quite a bit with all the drug cartels and scams to charge gringos way more for everything. The days of living in Mexico for 10 dollars, or less, per week ended. The cost of living rose without much improvement of infrastructure.

It was at this time that I began a new search for a good place to retire. Again, there is no perfect place and where one decides to call home depends on their own personal priorities. I finally decided on Thailand since I had some previous experience travelling the country in the 1980s. At that time, it had nowhere near the infrastructure it has today, but I still found it to be a good place to be. Good food, good tropical climate, fairly good infrastructure including banking all at a petty reasonable cost. The beaches, warm water and good looking woman were also a draw.

It sounds like the OP has a good foundation for living abroad which includes a decent income, which is crucial. A very comfortable life can be had in Thailand if one is willing to be somewhat flexible. There are those on this site who are more flexible than others and those are the individuals who enjoy life here the most.

Keeping in mind everywhere has negatives, the key is to find that place that has the most positives for you. Thailand is a pretty good place to retire IMO, which is why I have retired here. Currently, I reside in the NE, but would be very happy to have a vacation home on a nice Thai beach somewhere. As an alternative I plan to take several beach holidays since hotel rates are so reasonable here.

Again, you will be very lucky to find that one place that ticks all the boxes, but if you take the time to look around Thailand, you should be able to find some place that is more than suitable for retirement.

----------

